# Border Terrier lovers - anyone out there?



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi

We have a 2.5yr old border called Stannie who is the light of our life. Any other border owners out there would like to chat and swap stories/advice about their borders?

Love
Tracy


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

hi tracy

stannie looks gorgeous  we have a 3 year old rescue border called tangle .....here she is:


----------



## JustJulia (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I have two borders - Sporran is 5 and Poppy is 4.  They are like chalk and cheese but are best friends.  I have no idea how to attach an image!

Julia xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys

Thanks sooooooooo much for replying! Sorry it's taken me so long to get back on here - I kept checking and noone responded for ages so I thought I must be the only Border lover on here  

Mac Cook  - OMG how GORGEOUS is Tangle!! She looks adorable! That picture I had on of STannie was from when he was very young and it wasnt a brilliant one! I will upload some more recent pictures and post them on here! TBH he is very like tangle, just a little darker in colouring. Tangle looks very neat in the picture - has she just been stripped? Do you hand strip her??

JustJulia - Oooh I would love to get another one! Trouble is Stannie goes to work with my DP every day. He spends all day either in the digger, tractor, fields, pick up trucks, etc, and it would be too difficult for DP to keep an eye on two of them! Plus not much more room in the digger!  If you want to put a piccy of your two on here for me and Mac Cook to look at (which I would love), let me know and I will PM you my personal email address. You can then email them to me and I will upload them for you 

Love to both
Tracy and Stannie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Tracy,

Ahh i think tangle & stannie have very similar lives as my DH used to be a farmer and now imports and builds small machinery (tractors, diggers etc) so she is always off on a vehicle somewhere and even has her own box built onto his forklift to sit in  We have a very country life as i have a horse so when she gets back from work with my DH she comes down the yard with me and then on the weekend she does 10 miles running with my DH on hos mountain bike so she's quite fit  TBH she had just been stripped (not by me I'm useless at it) and i keep her stripped all summer but i let her grow like a hairy mammoth in the Winter.....you should see her "Dennis Healy's" 

Justjulia - Is one really manic and the other laid back? I have to say Tangle is really really good natured and very laid back (a total softie really).....................BUT she is a naughty little hunter and is constantly stalking poor bunnies etc 

Tangle also likes nothing more than being a big poser


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Mac

So funny! Tangle looks like she loves posing for the camera!   

Stannie hates having his picture taken! I think I must have irritated him once or twice with the flash in his eyes, so now if you point the camera at him he very slowly and very deliberately turns his head away!   They are so intelligent! I am sure you know what I mean. Stannie is the most expressive dog I have ever seen! He gets in a strop and you can totally tell he is in a right old sulk! If he is excited his whole body quivers and jerks! And if he wants something he will stare at me with his goregous eyes and you can practically hear him sayin "Please can I have a treat" 

When he was old enough for his first strip we took him to a professional, but the second time my DP did it himself! Now we strip him at least twice during the spring/summer months to keep him cool, and, like you, we let him turn into a hairy beast over winter! 

I must try to get him to look at the camera for some recent pictures! Stubborn little fella he is 

Can I ask, have you experienced any problems with Tangle's health? Stannie seems to suffer from diahorea quite regularly and he is a really fussy eater!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Tracy

Tangle is like a blimin hoover and eats pretty much any human food (aprt from banana  ) but i feed her Butchers tripe and dry dog biscuits for her main feed and that seems to suit her   She does get alot of skin irritations though bless her on her belly...bit like excema  

Yep Tangle likesto strop too and if my DH has told her off during the day (probably for trying to stalk cats) she comes bouncing in the door and tells me all about it....its quite funny! When we go on holiday without her she is all over us when we come home for the 1st hour then promptly goes and sulks in the corner for ages  

She is really obedient though ...so much so that i cant remember the last time she went on a lead anywhere  

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mac Cook said:


> She is really obedient though ...so much so that i cant remember the last time she went on a lead anywhere


OMG you are so lucky! Stannie is TERRIBLE off the lead. He is fine when it's just us and no other dogs, perfectly obedient, but once another dog comes into sight that's it! He has developed an awful habit of "going for" male dogs! I think he is trying to show them who is boss, and if they were left alone for 5 mins they would settle it and be fine, but other owner's always look paniked and frown at us, so we have given up letting him off his lead on "popular" routes. We tend to go at odd hours so we know there won't be many people about if we want to let him off. He is rarely on the lead during the day with DP when in and out of digger/tractor and in fields, so he gets plenty of freedom.

I will say though that he is absolutely fine with the ladies! Show him a female dog and he prances, preens, and licks their eyes and ears!!!! 

Funny you mentioned about Tangle greeting you like that and then sulking. Stan is the same. Even if only left alone for 10 minutes he still freaks out when we get back and has to jump up and lick, lick, lick for a few minutes, then runs off in strop cos we left him in the first place. It's ridiiculous really cos I have to get a babysitter if we want to go anywhere!

Sorry, have waffled on there but he is my baby and I can talk about him for hours  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG Tracy that must drive you crazy.....I think we are very lucky as we can leave Tangle for a good night out and i know all she has done is slept (normally has a sweaty belly  ) With regards to other dogs she's a big softie and usually just drops to the floor and rolls over   Is your Stannie a norty little hunter too? Fortunately I have good re-call because little miss T was off after a badger tonight   I know what you mean about your baby i thought Tang would be severly put out with the arrival of our little miracle but she has been brilliant  

Tomorrow her day will consist of :

5-10 mile bike ride with DH at about 8am
Stables with me at 4 and then down to the beach for a walk at tea time

Its a dogs life!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mac Cook said:


> I know what you mean about your baby i thought Tang would be severly put out with the arrival of our little miracle but she has been brilliant


 aw bless you hun. I haven't got a baby, I wish I did have! I meant I literally have to get a babysitter for Stan! If we go for a night out I have to get someone, usually my sister, to come round and look after him, or he goes to my mums or DP's mums for the night cos he so much hates being left in the house alone 

Sounds like Tangle is going to have a fab day today! She definitely has a lovely outdoorsy life 

Stan went to work this morn with DP and there was another terrier there. They had a bit of a go at each other but stopped after a couple of mins and then were the best of friends. I think they were just establishing who was the boss? He is staring at me now cos I have got my "walking" jeans on so he knows we are about to head of somewhere 

As for hunting Stan is a little sod for it! If he catches a scent and we aren't quick enough he is off like a shot! He comes back eventually but only in his own time!!

Have a brill day today with Tangle
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey hun

I meant your "baby stannie"  .........Tangle is still referred to as my baby girl ( i know its stupid but she has kept me going when times were difficult and she still gives really good cuddles) That's what i love about the breed...when they are out they are very much "big dogs" and then when they are at home they turn into the best lap dogs   She is currently laying upside down in her bed with all feet up in the air...i think its been a tough day  

Hope Stannie enjoyed his walk

What does he think of the fireworks?....Tangle is not impressed!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mac Cook said:


> Hey hun
> 
> I meant your "baby stannie" .........


  Ah I see what you mean! Yes Stannie is definitely my baby. DP is as bad as me too but he won't admit it  His talk to Stannie when there are only us three around consists of sentences like this.

"come and sit with your daddy stannie"
"aw did Stannie miss his daddy while he was at football"
"does Stannie want daddy to take him for a walk"

 he would kill me if he knew I was telling you that! 

He hates the fireworks. If he hears them he just does that whole border terrier "twitching and muscle jerking" thing until the noises stop.

What about this weather today eh? Baz took Stannie out earlier and they came back like drowned rats!!! So much for a nice long walk this afternoon!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Just a quick one as I am shattered but I opened the door this morning to go the the stables, Tang stepped out .......suddenly realised it was pouring with rain and promptly returned back to her bed and refused to come   The little Princess decided at 4pm that as it was only spitting then that she was ready for her walk


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Stan is the same with the rain Mac    Must be a Border trait!  Dragged him out yesterday but he wasn't a happy puppy!  However, for some strange reason he refuses to go for a poop in our garden!  He will wee out there to his heart's content but since he was about a year old he refuses to soil his own territory!  This means we have to take him out in order for him to do his business!  

Mmmmmm   he is either very tidy and likes a clean garden, or very crafty and sees opportunity for walkies rather than garden!!    I think I know which one it is


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

ha!!! tang is exactly the same but she held on until 4   .........they are funny little things aren't they   she is in a strop at the moment because i wont share my apple strudel with her


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

How did Tangle react to Jacob hun?  If you don't mind me asking?  I just know that when eventually I get my BFP       Stannie is going to be so put out, poor little thing


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Of course I dont mind you asking and i will be keeping everything crossed for you    

She has been brilliant but I have done some quite specific things...........as you know DH takes her to work and so when he gets home I take her out so she has some quality time with me too and i have told all visitors that they must say hello to her first before they say hello to Jacob to make her feel special. She was slightly put out in the early weeks that she couldn't come up for a cuddle in the evening as jacob was feeding but that changed when at about 10 weeks he started going to bed at 7pm and our evenings went back to normal. The biggest change is that i banned all toys for her inside the house when i was a couple of months pregnant as i knew she would not understand otherwise what is hers and what is jacobs but we make sure we play loads with her toys in the garden. Jacob grabbed hold of her ear yesterday and she just looked at me as if to say...."great! i suppose I have just become Action Mans war horse  " To be honest she is still a spoilt little princess and i am hoping they will be best of buds in a few years  

Blimey i can rabbit on


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mac Cook said:


> To be honest she is still a spoilt little princess and i am hoping they will be best of buds in a few years


Sounds like you have cracked it Mac and I am sure they will become best buddies 

Stan is wary of children as he had a bit of a traumatic experience when he was a puppy. My friend's two children, aged 3 and 5 at the time thought it would be nice if he had his own "house" and so they bundled him into a cupboard unit. They didn't mean any harm but poor Stan. He was only in there for about a minute, max, but he now steers clear of small children. So, I think we may have a battle on our hands!

Are you all set for the bangs tonight?

Love
Tracy


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Well i swear tangle has just been shaking for a whole week now because of the damn fireworks  ......I am very glad that it is pouring with rain here tonight. My horse has also destroyed one of his very expensive rugs careering round the field because of the blinkin bangs.

Ah poor Stannie   Tangle is a rescue but to my knowledge has not had any bad experiences with kids but she still cant stand little boys and gives all kids quite a wide berth but i think its a good thing that she is wary as hopefully her and jacob will build up their trust over time and i am sure stannie will be the same when your little bundle comes. Are you still planning on another go in December?.......please tell me if you dont want to talk about it  

I love your new profile pic you dont look your age.....I am very jealous


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya Mac

Your poor horse! As well as poor Tangle. Bonfire night is defintely unfair on animals! Especially blinkin undisciplined kids who think it's funny to scare them   

Stan was really good at my sisters, he just took himself off upstairs to her bedroom and laid on her bed the whole time. He didn't seem at all distressed so I was dead pleased 

Sorry hunnie I missed your question about the tx! Yes we are still planning on going ahead in December, fingers crossed nothing goes wrong this time with the donor    Just got my treatment plan through the post this morning actually. I have to start the drugs again on 23rd November, and hopefully EC and ET will be week commencing 7th December! So, about 5 weeks I think!

Just got letter from exam board that my re-sit is going to be 8th December  What bad timing! Going to see if I can get out of the exam cos thats too much stress on top of the tx as well!

So, are you having a good weekend hun? What you up to? Weather here is totally miserable! Stan in a sulk cos he wants to go out but he just pops his head out, feels the rain, then huffs and puffs back indoors again   

We got no plans tonight so I am lookin forward to a cozy night in front of the Box!

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Tracy,

Ahh what a good boy stannie is   little miss T has been out with me and the horses this morning but is currently curled up on my lap shaking at the neverending bangs   We are having quite a quiet weekend really just going round the county picking up loads of baby purchases that I have got from netmums to fit out the grandparents houses x 3 with travel cots, pushchairs and highchairs as i go back to work in Jan 3 days a week...............god knows how i'm going to leave him   Yep a night infront of X-Factor for me tonight (I have a very sad cruh on the lovely Joe  ) Brilliant news on your treatment......I shall be     that you have the best xmas pressie ever. Do you have your treatment in Yorks? What exam are you taking?

Love, Marie xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Blimey that's a lot of baby stuff Marie!  Are the grandparents providing childcare for you when you go back to work then? That's brilliant  I bet you are totally dreading going back  At least it's only 3 days honey, not that that will make it any easier for you 

Am now laughing out load cos Stan just this second got back from a walk with DP and is having one of his "mad half hours" where he jumps and bounces around the room like a baby deer, barking and shouting his head off  Nutty dog!!

I work in benefits and the qualification I am doing relates to Revenues & Benefits. I took 4 exams in June which were Housing Benefit Law, Fraud, Benefits Administraton, and Council Tax Law. Unfortuantely I failed Council Tax law and in order to qualify I have to pass all 4 which is why I need to do the re-sit. Hopefully they will understand and let me put it off until the next round in June next year.

I am having tx at a clinic only a half hour down the road from where I live which is great for appointments and stuff!

Where did you have your tx hun? Are you going to try for a sibling for Jacoub?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Marie, just bobbing in to say love that new pic of Jacob!  How gorgeous is he!!!!


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey tracy,

Thank you hun thats really sweet of you and your new profile pic of Stannie is scrummy......he really is a very handsome terrier  

Sorry to hear about the exams but in my book 3 out of 4 is bloomin great.....I am totally rubbish at exams and just crumble like a lost teenager  

Great news about your clinic being so close we had ours in London and it took 2 hours door to door but definitely worth the trips   TBh i never really thought we would be blessed with Jacob so I just want to concentrate on him for now and then we will see what the long-term future has in store  

Tangle has a new friend (a airdale cross fox terrier) who belongs to a friend of mine who desperately wants to play but she is not impressed and just keeps looking at me as if to say please get that annoying little thing away from me mummy  

Oh and i love that mad half an hour thing........tangle does it with a bouncy ball in the garden and has me in hysterics  

Take care xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey honey

 at Tangle turning her nose up at her new friend!  I can just imagine her doing it   

I don't blame you for wanting to concentrate on Jacob, you are blessed hun, and he looks adorable      You have plenty of time to decide whether you want to put yourselves through the tx again.

Am just back from the gym - have been every day this week so I am shattered now - and also gonna be really naughty and have fish and chips for tea!  My treat of the week   

It means that Stannie won't leave me alone though cos white fish is his absolute favourite food!!  The only food in fact that he will actually beg for!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Marie

Finally got round to installing new phone software on PC. Here are a couple of more recent pictures of Stannie - I hope they upload properly

*Stan in Grandma's garden*










*Stan Sleeping Soundly*










*On Mummy's bed*


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Tracy

I am so glad that Tangle can not read because if she'd seen that Stannie is allowed on the bed I'd be in big trouble   He looks quite like her actually......very handsome of course   Oh and we also had fish and chips last night and i also had some loving looks towards my plate but all she got was a couple of chips  

The puppy (aka reg) is still desperate to play and Tangle is still blatantly ignoring the poor little thing  
It has been pouring it down today and therefore she has been sulking in bed for most of it........apart from when my friends 18mth old tried to take her for a walk by her collar.....we thought it was cute....she did not!  

Total admiration for your gym effort  

two of my very close friends are going through IVF at the moment so it is a really emotional few weeks..............I am just   that it works 

Give Stannie a big hug for me xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mac Cook said:


> I am so glad that Tangle can not read because if she'd seen that Stannie is allowed on the bed I'd be in big trouble


 I know we are too soft with him! The little tinker! Don't tell Tangle but he actually sleeps on the bed with us on a night as well  on top of the covers of course, but still takes up most of the room the little horror!!! 

Will keep my fingers crossed for your friends honey, please give them my best wishes and good luck for their treatments       

I had a huge argument with a random old bloke today! Stannie had already had 3 good plops which I had dutifully picked up and disposed of, and then he started doing his "John Wayne" impression and looking as if he was straining for a number two, when in fact, just a little bit of water comes out (he does this all the time, the vet has said not to worry). Anyway this bloke who obviously was blind as there was no poo glared at me as if I should pick it up! So, I am afraid I had a bit of a go! But I did call him "Sir" in a polite way, even if I did shout it 

Hope you have had an enjoyable day Marie - personally I am about to curl up to watch X Factor with a nice glass of rose! Have to make the most of being able to have the odd tipple before our tx starts in 2 weeks!!

Love and huge hugs to you, Jacob and Tangle
Tracy
xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Two weeks....oh thats brilliant Tracy......get that wine down you.......mine is a Vodka and Coke and yep bring on the X.............and Joe who i have a not so secret teenage crush on (I think I'm old enough to be his nan)  

Good on you for shouting at that bloke.....I would have done the same   but why is it that borders need at least 10 poos a blinkin day  

lots of love,

Marie, the very spoilt tingy tangy and hopefully a asleep Jacob xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie
How's you and Tangle and the gang today?

I am really upset cos we took Stannie for a nice long walk this afternoon.  Kept him on his lead cos there were a few dogs around and we know he can be a bit skitty with male dogs, when two dogs bounded up to him to play, or so we thought!  One was a greyhound, the other a sort of terrier/poodle cross.  Anyway, to cut a long story short the greyhound went for Stannie, Stannie growled at the other one and it jumped on him, grabbed him by the back of his neck and tried to throw him to the ground.  The greyhound rounded up too to try to get in on the action.  Steps in me and Baz, furious!  I tried to pull the dog off Stannie but he had too good a grip, so Baz kicked it (he had no alternative as it had a massive grip on Stan and was not going to let go)  I grabbed Stan and lifted him up just in time as the greyhound jumped up at me trying to get to Stannie!  I was shouting at the owners to get their dogs away and it was all a bit noisey.  All the other owners did was watch and sort of squeal at their dogs!!!!

Get this though, their dogs ran off together and they said "sorry" and walked off!  That was it!  Their dogs just about mawled Stannie, and he has a puncture mark in the back of his neck, and they carried on walking with their dogs still of the lead!  I shouted after them "I dont think Sorry is enough and aren't you going to put your dogs on their leads now that they have attacked a dog" and she said "no, they are not normally like that".  So off they went!  I have to say Baz shouted some very choice words at them!!

Stannie if fine though - we went in another direction and had a nice walk, and he came home and we gave him some lovely fresh roast chicken as a treat.  He is a tough little cookie I think I was more upset than him!  Baz told me off cos that greyhound was milimetres away from taking a chunk out of me to get to Stan!  I tell you what though I would rather be bitten myself than let Stan get bitten!

So, sorry to rant on hun, but I knew you would understand how angry I am!!!  Do you think I am wrong?  They should have put their dogs back on their leads shouldn't they?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Tracy that's terrible.....what a w*nk*r. I hope poor little Stannie is ok, he must have been terrified being on the lead so he couldn't stand his ground properly    

glad to see he got some well deservered chicken and i hope it doesn't make him aggressive towards other dogs now.....I sooo wish we lived closer as i know Stannie would love going for a walk with Tangle.

Those stupid owners need to be hung up before their dogs cause some really bad damage to a dog and person   

Glad you are ok and well done for Baz going in with the boot!!..I would have done exactly the same  

Little miss T has mostly been asleep today


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh and Tracy did i tell you that Tangle LOVES Angel Delight


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Marie how cute is that picture!      Tangle looks so sweet  

Stannie doesn't like Angel Delight, but he loves icecream  

He is currently sat curled in a ball looking very sorry for himself and his tummy is making really loud grumbling noises so I am hoping he is not going to be sick    The last time his tummy was making these noises he got really poorly and ended up in the vets overnight


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya

Well, Stannie obviously was feeling sorry for himself cos we never saw him last night at all he took himself off to bed and that was it.  He is back to normal tonight though!  Bouncing like a loon and completely over excited cos we got fish and chips!  He actually ate 3/4 of my fish!!  Minus the batter!  Little piglet he is  

Hope all is ok with you Marie and with the gorgeous Jacob and Tangle xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Now come on Tracy be honest did he take himself to his bed or yours   The little Miss T had a bit of a strop today because clearly being out at work all day and then coming to the stables tonight wasn't enough and when i called her to the car she went and stood at the gate of the footpath in the pitch black expecting a walk  .........needless to say she ended up disapointed!

all good this end......had a FF friend round for lunch today which was lovely  

Have to go to a conference in London tomorrow though and Jacob is off to nanny's.........am dreading it to be honest but hey ho needs must.

It was lovely to chat the other night and calgary seemed really nice too. My 2 friends that are on the 2WW are pulling their hair out bless them.......god i sooooo hope it works for all of you  

Night night xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

aw she sounds just like Stannie with her sulks after wanting another walk 

Glad you had a nice lunch hun.  I had a manic day at work today and then went to Step class straight after it - feel shattered now! Am indulging in a glass of vino while I can  Hope the conference goes ok for you tomorrow and you don't miss Jacob too much hun  

Hey, this picture should make you smile! It's almost pornographic in doggy world!  does Tangle sleep like this too?










and here's a chill out shot


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh yes that pose is something i am very familiar with  

Little miss T is officially a blinkin loony........today she had a little sunbathe at about 11am in the fresh air (she is a complete sunworshipper) then went for her usual afternoon sleep in her bed in the office......then at 4pm my DH called her out of the office and went down to the workshop where he put the massive spotlight on and low and behold tang thought it was the sun so laid out under it and closed her eyes and awaited the heat  

Just had a lovely chinese takeway yum xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mac Cook said:


> he put the massive spotlight on and low and behold tang thought it was the sun so laid out under it and closed her eyes and awaited the heat


 bless her! Stannie loves the sunshine too. I reckon this picture sums them up then





Did you notice in the picture Stannie is on our bed - the fact that his own bed is clearly visible just a few metres away seems to mean nothing to him  In fact, this is only one of his beds as he has one upstairs, and one downstairs, yet he uses neither of them! Little sod he is 

Your takeaway sounds yum. Have to admit to being a total piggy and having pizza tonight!! Plus I am now on second glass of vino - small glasses though 

Got our blood test results back today and the chlamydia ones we had done and all ok and faxed to clinic, so just hoping all is going well with our donor   

How did the conference go hun?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Me again,

Took a couple of pics of the boy this morning he looked so cute so thought I would share them with a fellow border lover


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh Tracy those pics are gorgeous   Yes i did chuckle when i saw Stannies bed next to yours.....cheeky little monkey  

Well done on the blood tests hun you are on your way    

the conference was good but i really struggle leaving him......something that isn't an option unfortunately due to a rather hefty mortgage  

right must dash off to do all those exciting things like the food shopping......yawn!!!!

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie  

Did you get your shopping done?  I hate shopping!  I don't mind food shopping so much, but I loathe clothes shopping  

Glad the conference went ok.  I can imagine how hard it is to leave Jacob    Baz and I have discussed it and when we get our baby we have no alternative but for me to go back to work as well.  Ah well, will cross that bridge when we come to it  

Had a manic day at work today, then went to Step straight after, so shattered now.  Just had a bath and now having a relaxing glass of vino.  Off to watch Celebrity  

Love and hugs to you, Jacob and Tangle
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Tracy

OMG how weird I absolutely loathe clothes shopping too and i especially loathe it now i have a very unattractive jelly belly and fat old boom boom but hey he's worth it   I do all my xmas shopping online as i cant stand crowds  

It is really tough leaving J, I am back off to work again tomorrow but unfortunately we have a big mortgage on a small house so needs must. I dont know how anyone manages to be a stay at home mum anymore.......i would love to be with him 24/7 but i have to admit another 5 years of baby groups drinking tea and comparing babies might just send me loopy  

You are doing so well with your step classes as i must say it is definitely the way to go as i am a big believer that getting your body right for TX really does help. Is your donor ready yet....when do you start the drugs?

Little miss T is in a sulk because her favourite "princess" bed has been washed and no longer stinks!  

Right off to eat my tea xxxxx

Lots of Love


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie, how goes it hun?
Congrats on your new title!  Have you beein training or are you doing the floating support hun?  When I was a full time Mod back in 06/07 I was a floater as well - had some right giggles  

Hows J and Tangle today?  Stan is fine, having a bit of a sulk cos He has only had 2 walks this morning!  Yes, only!  Little sod is soooooooo spoilt, every time I so much as move he looks up as if to say "come on then, put your trainers back on"  

You got any nice plans for the weekend hun?  

Started meds on Tuesday and they have knocked me a bit sick to be honest, so I am not feeling my best.  I know it's worth it though    Got scan on Thursday next week, and just hoping and praying that our donor angel responds well and we can go ahead this time  

Lots of love coming your way
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Hun

No I haven't been training I think my badge should really say Birthday buddy but Tony didn't have one made up but i am only "modding" the birthday boards for babies and mummies   I quite fancied helping as this site has given me so much support over the last few years  

Sorry to hear that you are feeling rubbish.......the drugs are soo horrid aren't they   Really really hope your donor is well this time......I so wish i could be a donor and help someone i think they do an amazing job  

I am off for a big family get together in Essex tomorrow so J no doubt will be passed around the whole family several times over which he will love as he is a big old flirt  

One of my friends that i told you about got a positive today so i am thrilled......and i will hear from my other friend on Wednesday so still keeping my fingers very much crossed for all of you   
Are you and Stannie up to much tomorrow.....oh apart from the six walks he has lined up obviously  

Loads of love xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie 

Wow, that is fantastic news for your friend, she must be over the moon    How did the other lady do?

How did the family get together go?  Did Jacob get passed round like pass the parcel?    Did Tangle go with you?

I'm still suffering on these meds.  It's weird cos the first 3 tx I had I didnt have a problem with them, but these last 2 attempts they are awful.  And the emotions!  Got my hair cut this afternoon and hate it.  Had to spend an hour staring at myself in the mirror and I have never felt so fat and ugly in all my life    Soon as I got out of salon I burst into tears and ran to my Mums (who lives just up the road).  Spent the next hour sobbing uncontrollably.  Got to be hormone related as well as the stress of the treatment.  I think I am just so dreading it all going wrong again, and now it is getting so close it's getting on top of me, if you know what I mean?

Anyhooooo, sorry to ramble on like that hunnie  

Hope you are all well and look forward to hearing your news
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Hun

Please do not apologise for rambling on........i know this thread is for dogs but as its just the two of us i feel like i know you if that makes sense and i am here 100% to support you   Yep it definitely is the drugs....the down regging ones sent me barking and it is sooo very hard to keep positive when you feel so pants.....your skin is falling apart and quite frankly you feel like you are going mental! Have you had news on your donor yet...is all ok with her?

Both friends have got BFP's but the first one I told you about has been spotting so they did a beta and it was 190 so just waiting for the second beta tomorrow and praying for a good high figure   

The get together was great and Jacob was a poppet bless him so all good.......well apart from the food which was rubbish......I like my duck red but this one was still quacking   No little miss T spent the day with her boyfriend (a very funny looking whippet cross jack russell).....she is currently eyeing up my laptop as if to say "stop yacking i want to get up on the sofa"  

Been swimming today with J which he loves for 20 minutes of the half an hour lesson until he decides that he's tired and hungry  

Right i better let this mutt up

Lots of love hun and dont worry i know you look gorgeous it just doesn't feel like it xxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

My other friends betas are doubling so I am really hoping that Jacob, Tangle and I are good luck charms for you


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Marie

Maybe you are my lucky charm   

All going ok so far, but am keeping everything crossed cos I don't want to count my chickens!  I can't get over how grief stricken I was in Oct when tx got cancelled so I daren't get hopes up too much.  But................. donor seems to be doing well and EC is scheduled for Monday.  Baz and I got appt at 11am on Mon for him to "do his thang"    then we wait to see if we get embryos and whether we do a 3 day transfer (Thurs) or blast (Saturday).  For now, I have everything crossed for enough eggs to have some frosties too         

This started off as a doggie thread for our 4 legged kids, but I definitely feel I know you now    it is more for us than them now    although I never tire of hearing about Tangle's antics and seeing her pictures cos she is gorgeous!  

Fab news about your friends    

So, what you all up to this weekend then?  We having another quiet one in.  TBH we won't be going out much at all over Xmas.  Baz has his football Xmas do next Saturday but that's only going to the pub on a bender    We trying to save every penny in case the hospital try to demand that £750 cancellation fee off us from Oct.  It hasn't been mentioned yet!!

Well, best get off and let you get on hunnie

Hope to hear from you soon.  Big kisses for J and Tangle
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I am a Jack Russell lover, is that as good   love michala xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Michala -   Only if you have a really hairy Jack Russell  ......tell us about him/her....I love all dogs  

Tracy - I know you dont want to build your hopes up but Tangle, Jacob and I are doing a very big egg dance for you and hoping like crazy that your donor has loads to share    Wow ET next week will be fab.....I had a day 4 believe it or not   We have had a quiet weekend and even though Tangle has had 3 walks today she is in a sulk because I didn't take her to Tesco's with me   We had a xmas fayre on in Town this weekend so we took a stroll down to that and I went out riding on Nobby yesterday and visited a friend with Jacob. I am now of course eagerly awaiting the X-factor results and hoping that my "boy crush" Joe makes it through   My DH is a footie nut too and is off for his xmas do next week   I cant complain though as I am off to meditation tomorrow night, my friends birthday meal later on in the week and my works xmas do next week  

Keep me posted


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Michala - I love Jack Russells too, but not as much as borders      

Marie - Our appt went well today hunnie, although I am still not counting my chickens, but we got 13 eggs!!  All to ourselves!  So we are waiting to find out if they fertilise and how many embies we have got. Will find out tomorrow late morning       

Hey sounds like you have a busy few weeks planned.  Xmas Fayre sounds lovely and festive    I have got most of my pressies now but somehow can't get into the festive spirit yet.  Maybe when this week is over and I (hopefully) have a couple of embies on board I will start to feel more Christmassy  

 at your boy-crush on Joe.  I have one of those - on Dec!!  The only reason I watch Celebrity to be honest    and I just lluuurve that Nintendo advert when he does his "hula hoop" dance, makes me go weak at the knees    

Hope you and J and Tangle are all ok and have had a lovely day
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

just a quickie as i have just got back from meditation and i need my bed but........13.......yippee thats brilliant........and its my lucky number   keep me updated tomorrow


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey honey
Just a quickie cos I have a splitting headache and feel terrible  
Just to let you know we got 9 embies out of our 13 eggs    We are really pleased.  We will get a call on Thursday morn to tell us how they are doing.  If they are still going strong they want to take them to blast, but if they feel they would be better off back in their more natural environment it will be a 3 day transfer on Thursday.

Love and hugs
Keep your fingers and toes crossed for us
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

9 WOW thats FABEROOOOOO ........everything is crossed.....now get to bed and get that headache sorted  ......i am sending you loads of strength and positivity hun xxxx

Tangle says woof luck


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

We could all just be Terrier lovers, this would cover border terriers and Jack Russells!!


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

coweyes....well dont leave us in suspense...tell us about your lovely 4 legged friend


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sat here waiting for hospital to ring................................................... driving myself mad  
Hope you are ok Marie honey
Coweyes - let's see your gorgeous terrier then hun?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Me again  

Hospital rang.  All 9 embies are still alive.  2 are a bit slow, 4 are excellent quality and the other 3 are very good.  On this basis she wants to try for blast on Saturday to improve our chances.  I explained my concerns and she is going to ring me in the morning with an update.  If there is any doubt in the morning about them surviving until Saturday she said she would put them back for us tomorrow afternoon!

And so.,..... the wait continues    

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG Tracy that is super exciting......I think its a win win situation.....if its 2morrow its day 4 and as i said i had mine put back on a day 4 and if its Saturday I had mine put back in on a Saturday........erm yes i am bonkers but i believe in luck   Try and relax tonight its all going to be just great...those embies sound super duper  

sorry i wasn't on earlier but i have been at work all day  

xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie
Thanks for the lovely positive words   

I am so so scared.  I keep thinking that they will all perish tonight and we won't get any put back    I think it stems back to july last year when we defrosted our 3 embies.  They tried to take them to blast and 1 died the first day, the next one died the next day, and we found out the last one perished when we were actually on our way to the hospital for the transfer.  I can't tell you how gutted we were.  Think I am frightened of it happening again  

sorry for the me post


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

oh hun no wonder you are worried thats terrible   Just remember they are your embies so if you want them back in tomorrow go for it.....mine were just pre blast (cant remember what they called them). you are going to be ok hun......tangle, jacob and i are routing for you and you have some good strong fresh embies waiting to grow into a little junior miss tc   its blinkin tough but you are doing really really well


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Marie

As you can see by the unearthly hour it is, I am having trouble sleeping    I was ok till I woke up at 4.30 and just could not get back to sleep    

You and J got anything nice planned for this weekend then hun?  How's little Miss T?  Stannie has got a lady friend where Baz is working at the mo - a little westie called Daisy.  They keep running off together    Can you imagine what their offspring would look like  How bizare!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Tracy

Sorry you couldn't sleep sweetie......I hope you get some great news today   

We are off to see some friends tomorrow and then are going to my Dads on Sunday for a "pretend" xmas day as my Brother is in australia for xmas on holiday this year  

Let me know how you get on today  

Lots of love, Marie, Tangle & Jacob xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sounds like a lovely weekend planned hun.

This waiting is killing me - still no phone call yet    I keep thinking I might ring them, but I am too cowardly in case it's bad news


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Marie they just rang - I don't know what to do and I can't get hold of Baz!

They said that 2 are still slow but that 7 have compacted and are performing exactly how they would expect and want.
They said that if I am truly worried as they cant give 100% guarantees then I can go in at 1.30 today and have the 2 best ones put back, but they would ideally like me to wait till tomorrow morning when they will see if there are any clear "leaders"

I am soooo confused, I am petrified of losing them, but want to do the best for our chances of achieving a pregnancy

Help!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Managed to get hold of Baz  - was on the Dumper Truck and didnt hear the phone  

We have decided to cross everything and go for blast transfer in the morning, so it's a matter of praying all night now that they survive


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

hi sweetie

sorry i have been offline but GOOD decision hun........seven is brilliant and you are going to have two perfect blasts put back in 2morrow and then you are still going to have a few lovely frosty blasts for a little brother or sister   i know its super super hard but its different this time......these are fresh and cant wait to meet you and snuggly down so try and think abou that if you can        

lots of love a nd


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie

Thanks so much, and thanks for the PM   

I am soooooo scared, but also excited as I have never had a blastocyst transfer before     

Our appt is 10am tomorrow so in approx 12 hours time I am hoping and praying to have a precious cargo          

Hope you, J and Miss T are all ok

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

you WILL have two lovely little ones who are greatly looking forward to getting all warm and snuggly


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Tracy - are you ok hun.....?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie

Hows you?  Only logged on for a few mins to let you know that everything seemed to go ok today.  Got 2 blasts on board    One of them was top grade, she said it was absolutely excellent, and the other one was just behind it, an early blast.  So we are just hoping and praying that this will be our time          

Bizarely she said we could test on 21st Dec!  That is only 9 days!  Is that because it was blast?  I am too scared to test that early!

We will find out on Mon if we have any frosties

Love to you
Tracy


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Tracy - That's not ok that's brilliant....the best possible chance you could give yourself hun   Yep that's what I love about a later transfer...less time to wait....so enjoy your weekend and then you will be on the final week   I had day 4's put back in on a Saturday and I tested positive the following Monday week  ......was meant to test on the Friday though  

I hope you have some frosties too....why did you have to wait for Monday?

All ok here....xmas decs up!

xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie
You will be feeling all festive then with decs up    I put our tree up on Friday night to take my mind off the next day  
Am still waiting for clinic to ring me about frosties?
She said that she would check them on day 6 (yesterday) and if any were good enough quality she would freeze them.  Not heard yet so it's looking doubtful    Will be totally gutted if we don't have any snowbabies   

Had a relaxing morning.  Got GP appt at 2.30 today to get sick note as he always signs me off for the 2ww.  Nice to think I don't have to go back to work now until Next Year!    Sis is popping in for coffee at lunchtime as she works just up the road.  Was going to go to mums to spend day there but both she and my dad are full of cold so she wont let me go!  Doesnt bother me but she said she didnt want to risk making me ill with my embies on board!    

Hey ho, best get off and get dressed before sis arrives - still in my pj's! 

Love
Tracy


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Tracy - ahh thats nice i hope you had a nice lunch   Well officially its only the 1WW now  ........only 7 sleeps to go. Cant believe you haven't heard from the clinic....i should hope that you would get some lovely frosties but i do know that you are better off with them tucked inside   J and i have been for a friends for lunch and i have been doing some meals up for him.......he eats better than we do....lunch for him was cod in cheese sauce, sweet potato and carrot  

Catch you later xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ooooh Jacoub's lunch sounds lovely!  Can you do some for me next time 

The clinic rang me at about 4pm today hunnie, and I can't believe it, but we got 3 frosties!      She said they were all forming nicely and still developing on day 6 so she froze them for us!  We are overjoyed!!!  

Lots of love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

That's BRILLIANT news sweetie


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie

How's you today?  What you and J got planned for today then?  
How is the gorgeous Miss T?

Stannie is getting soooooo lazy!  He hates the dark mornings.  When Baz calls him to get up for work he just plays dead and pretends it's not happening, until Baz has to actually lift him off the bed and carry him downstairs      Honestly, he takes after me! 

Having a bad day today hun and it's only 9am!  I won't bore you with the details, just to say I had a bad night.  Have updated my diary if you wanted to have a look?  Actually if you do get chance will you have a look and let me know what you think about my experience?

Hope you have a lovely day sweety, speak soon
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey lovely

I have read your diary but i have no idea what the "thing" is  ........but the cramps are very common as you know, and i really cant imagine anything strong enough to un-route a little embie once its snuggled in so dont panic hun (easier said than done)  

This blinkin 2WW is just a killer isn't it......   BUT those 2 little precious cargo's are still in there I promise         

Oh and i spend my whole life saluting magpie's too  

Tangle is just the same as Stannie when its cold.....we have to physically remove her from her bed to go to work  

Right, gotta dash J and I are off swimming this morning  

Here is some PMA till i get back


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Marie for the positive thoughts    

I am so embarrassed but the thing is a kind of "O" !!      TMI !!  I know a lot of people see it as a good sign, but the cramping really worried me.  Oh hell, this waiting is torture   

Did you have good swimming session??

Love
Tracy


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Ah gotcha.....sorry i am a bit slow! i had loads of them in the first trimester.....they kept waking me up  ....and you are right they are scary but they wont un-route your two little belly buddies hun   .........only 5 sleeps left  

swimming was great....j went down a slide


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

little miss t is poorly......she hasn't eaten her dinner which is unheard of......i am suspecting that she may have snacked on a dodgy rabbit at some point today


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw no, poor Tangle.  How is she today hunnie?  Are you fasting her?  I remember not so long ago when Stannie ended up being rushed into vets and kept in overnight.  They reckon it was some sort of poison he had managed to lap up!  That's the only downside of having our dogs outdoors and working all day every day, isn't it?  Definitely better than them being stuck indoors alone though!!!!  

Hope she is a bit better today Marie. Give her big hugs from me and Stannie


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Typically she decided that she was much better at 3.30am this morning and banged her bowl around the kitchen in hunger    How are you doing today hun?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Miss TC and Mac Cook

Sorry you both asked me about my Jack Russell ages ago, sorry i kept on forgetting to reply + internet keeps on dropping out  .

He is totally lovely he is tan and white with a short hair he has loads of tan spots on him.  App he looks like the dog from the mask.  He has been a really good support to me as it means that i have to go out everyday and walk him regardless of how i feel.  He also knows how i feel if i am crying he lies in his bed looking sad as well, bless him.

Is it just you 2 on this thread? ha ha guess not everyone wants to talk about there dog on a fertility website, but i do. xxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey 

Coweyes - your little Jack Russell sounds gorgeous  What's his name? They are such a comfort when we are sad, aren't they? Stannie always seems to sense sadness too. You are right there is only Mac and I on this thread  I started it a while ago as I thought there may be some border terrier owners as well as me amongs the 30,000 plus members, but only Mac responded   It has become our own little chat line  You are more than welcome to join us 

Marie -Really glad little Miss T's illness didn't develop into anything serious. How's she liking the snow? Stannie loves bombing around in it, but then hates coming in all wet and having to be dried off! He hates being dried  He always tries to slink off before I grab him! Little monster. Baz has just taken him up the field cos we are going to brave the shops shortly to try and get a few last minute bits!

Can't believe it's only 2 days till OTD. I still think it's far too early. Can't get my head round testing 14 days from EC. I will test on Monday, but I don't think I will believe the result until at least Wednesday  Don't really want to test at all, I like having that hopeful feeling...............

What you got planned for this weekend then? Has J been to see Father Christmas yet?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

hey Guys

Coweyes - Ahh he sounds like a right little love.......have you got a pic that you can post on here? tangle was an immense strength to me too and is now starting to become very protective of Jacob which is lovely  

Tracy - I know what you mean about having hope....I was ABSOLUTELY determined that my tx had failed....so much so that i mucked out 4 stables and swept the yard the day b4 i tested  . I have been avidly reading your diary and you sound a bit down so here is some PMA.....oh and a big   from Tangle         Jacob and i are off to visit the xmas shop at our local garden centre which comes complete with real donkeys and everything   Try and keep busy hun


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Miss TC his name is Scraggy, i will try and put a picture on here so you can see how totally cute he is!I read tat you are testing soon, good luck will keep everything crossed for you. x

Mac Cook enjoy the donkeys xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG i love that name


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey 

Looking forward to seeing a piccie of Scraggy 

Marie - thanks for the PM hunnie  I am, of course, going mental  In fact I have already been in tears as I just know it's a BFN for us, I just know it deep down inside me   Can't believe it, looks like we are destined never to see a positive line on a peestick  Going to test in morning but am as sure as sure can be that it won't be good. Feel like I have let everyone down again, especially Baz 

Sorry - Me post 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Tracy - OMG sweetie please please please do not think like that.....even if it is a BFN (and you DONT know that it is.....and we are praying that it isn't) Baz loves you full stop. He would be devastated to hear you talk like that I am sure and he is probably feeling the same. It is so unfair that we have to put ourselves through this s**t 2 weeks but this fat lady aint singing until 2morrow hun so I promise i will be sleeping with everything crossed .......give us a shout in the morning        

Loads of love xxxxxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Tracy i really wish you good luck for tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning Marie and Coweyes

So, yesterday afternoon I did another test and there was an extremely faint line.  So faint you had to squint to see it but it came up within 3 mins.  But honestly it was really really faint.  

So this morning did another one with second wee not first. Wasn't going to bother as clinic told us to wait till Wed then test again but as there were 4 in our packs decided to do one this morning.  Another line!  This one is faint, but definitely there and you don't have to squint to see it.  It came up within the first minute.

We dont know if this is chemical or what.  Today we are 15 days past egg collection.  I understand most clinics advise testing either 16 days past egg collection or 14 days past transfer.  We dont know what to think, but to be honest, even if this is chemical or not viable, the very fact that I have seen two lines on a peestick has made me so happy.  Maybe, just maybe, this can work for us one day, and if not this time, then our snowbabies may have a chance?  We have never ever seen a second line before today, even a faint one.

Going to ring clinic later to tell them and we are just praying that our line gets darker tomorrow

Thanks so much for all your support through this

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Miss TC

OMG that's great news.  When that happened to me my clinic said that positive is positive even if it is faint.  Its the earlist that you can test so its bound to me faint, just rest up and  .  I hope its viable i really do and only time will tail! But as i was told, no matter what happens its a great sign as it means the treatment is working, so progress has still been made, not much of a comfort granted, but congratulations for changing the pee stick xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

miss tc - congratulations on your line sweetie  .....as coweyes says this is a great achievement no matter what happens but lets pray that you've got a late implanter whose getting nicely snuggled in right now. i have sent you a pm but if i were you i'd go and get your hcg checked today hun


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning Marie  

You wont believe it cos I can't quite believe it myself, but this morning did another First Response and a faint pink line came up again straight away.  Am so sick of those faint lines that I took a deep breath and dipped in a clearblue digital test.  It came up Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!  OMG OMG OMG Can you believe it??  It says on the instructions that 1-2 weeks means 3-4 weeks as a GP would date it and I know I should be 4 wks 3 days today, so a little behind maybe but still, it is a definite BFP and our very own Christmas miracle and we are so happy it is indescribable      

We have such a long way to go yet, but to get this far is truly truly miraculous.  

Going to ring the clinic again today to tell them and hopefully get booked in for a beta test on Monday and just praying that our little one stays with us        

Love to J and T

Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Tracy........BLINKIN BRILLIANT NEWS HUN.....OMG I AM SOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU.....what a brilliant xmas present. Well done hun......honestly i am sooooo chuffed for you   Enjoy your xmas mummy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wishing my special friend Marie and her gorgeous son Jacob, and the absolutely stunning Miss T a fantastic Christmas​
​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

And a very Merry Christmas wish for our new friend Coweyes, and her lovely JRT, Scraggy​
​


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh thanks hun, I hope you and your FAMILY are having a brilliant day today  

Coweyes - I hope Scraggy got some Turkey today....tangle is asfat as a house


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning guys 

Marie - Stannie has been spoilt rotten too!  He got more xmas presents than we did!  And he is such a fussy little terror that he won't eat half the treats out of the stockings!!!  Spoilt brat he is!   

Hope you had lovely Xmas Day and Boxing Day sweety.  We resisted testing as didnt want to spoil anything and wanted to have a fabulous pregnant Xmas!  Caved in this morning though and did a FR test.  The line came up instantly and is very dark so we are praying that our little on is snuggling in    Not sure about beta tests now as our clinic only do them if we absolutely insist.  Consultant said to just wait till 14 Jan for the first scan!!  So am going to our GP on Tues when it opens (didnt realise Mon is classed as a bank holiday) and will see what GP says  

Much love to you, Jacob and Tangle
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Hun

If you have a nice strong line and no spotting or pain then there really isn't any need for beta's......I only got mine done because I am totally neurotic   If you think you can hold out for the scan then go for it   Honestly I cant tell you how happy I am for you......is it sinking in yet that you are PREGNANT? No hot baths for you over the holidays   My DH thought We'd won the lottery when i heard your news as I jumped up out of my seat  

Tangle has been a horror   We took her to my mums yesterday and she decided after 10 minutes that she wanted to go home so sulked on the doormat for the remainder of the day   Send Stannie's trats this way....tangle is a hoover with teeth  

take care hun xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Marie

Stan also had the almight sulks on Xmas Day - he hates so many people around and just goes into a corner and refuses to look at anyone, play with anyone, or eat anything!  Little horror!  Soon as we got home he was scoffing his tea, running around like a loon and playing with some of his new toys!  

We are still undecided about the beta tests.  After our strong positive yesterday  I was so over the moon but this morning I keep thinking maybe she has gone    it's so hard isn't it?  Resisted testing again today, gonna do a digital one in the morning and make an appt with my gp as I need more meds.      

Much love to you, J and T, hope you have a lovely day
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Just found this thread - what a great name!!!!!  I have a 5 year old Border Terrier and am so excited to find this thread.  Just had a quick look at this page and it's great to see a BFP so congrtulations!!!!!  Hppe it's OK to join you


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Tracy - She hasn't gone hun....she's nicely tucked up   My symptoms set in at about 7 weeks but went again by 9 so I was a scanaholic and had 3 lots of betas  .......just go with your heart sweetie. Its amazing how miserable they can look when they are in a strop isn't it  

Lilly - Great to hear from you hun......tell us all about your LO....so you dont have to read the last 7 pages Miss TC has a border called Stannie, I have a border called Tangle and Coweyes has a Jack Russell called Scraggy.........oh and they are all blinkin spoilt   your journey looks like you have needed your little terrier for lots of cuddles, Tangle was a great support to me  

Right off now for the 5th xmas dinner.....and another day of tangle sulking no doubt


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

My BT is called Lilly (which is the name I use on here - I didn't name her after me)   she was a wedding present from my parents and she is 5.  She is definitely a lot of support.  Helps me keep fit with lots of walking too.  We usually hand strip her but my DH was a bit fed up of her looking hairy and shaved her today with his hair clippers !!!! Poor thing.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Lilly - What a brilliant wedding present   Have you got any pics of her? Well done for hand stripping her yourself.....Tangle looks like a blinkin yeti at the moment   

Tracy - How are you and the Stan Man doing hun?

Well Tangle is lovely Christmas as it means extra long walks and lots of leftovers


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Mac Cook, Lilly and Miss TC hope you all had a great xmas and are now looking forward to the new year.  We had a great time away in Pembrokeshire and of course Scraggy loved it and he even had a small road dinner on xmas day.

Miss TC i am totally over the moon for you, what a great xmas present.  It is so hard not too worry but you just have to hope and pray that this really is your time. Try and enjoy it  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Coweyes, glad you had a nice time away....does Scraggy look like Tangle (a belly on legs  ).....at this rate she'll be doing my Davina DVD too


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys

Happy New Year!!

Marie - Stannie is fine thanks hun. He is getting fat and is sulking cos he hates not being at work    It's getting harder and harder to get him up on a morning  

Coweyes - Bet Scraggy loved that roast dinner! Yum! Stannie is too fussy he wont eat vegetables!

Lilly  -  welcome hun. Your Lilly sounds gorgeous! We always hand strip Stan too   Althou cos its so cold we not done it for ages and he resembles and untidy ball of wire wool at the moment! 

Have fab nights tonight my lovely ladies, whatever you are up to

Love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy New Year    

Hope all is well with everyone.  I took Lilly over to my friend's house the other night who also has a BT.  But their dog really didn't like Lilly and just went for her staright away so I had to grab Lilly and when I picked her up their dog was still biting her leg and not letting go.  I think she was shocked she's used to playing with dogs and hasn't come accross one that doesn't like her before.  It was all a bit of a nightmare - so shut Lilly in their spare room and all was well after a couple of glasses of vino.  That'll teach me for taking her......


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS.....AND MAY 2010 BE THE YEAR THAT ALL YOUR DREAMS ARE FULFILLED  

Lily - Ahh poor little mite.....some BT are very territorial aren't they, must have been really horrid for you i hope she is ok now  

Tracy - I know exactly what you mean i had to take Tangle out for 3 walks yesterday just to stop her whining....does stannie do that irritating high pitched whine? On the 3rd walk she promptly legged it after a deer and it took her over 10 minutes and alot of whistle blowing to get her back so she's not in my good books at the moment  

Coweyes - What did you and scraggy get up to?

I have just sent my DH out with Tangle for a walk as my head is banging


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy new year.  Well BT Lilly has enjoyed playing in a bit of snow today - a lovely way to start the new year.  She is now asleep lying on DH's chest who is also asleep on the sofa.

I hope everyone has had a good New Years Day


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh did you get any pics of her Lily.....can we see her?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mac Cook said:


> ....does stannie do that irritating high pitched whine?


OMG *Marie* does he ever! He has been driving us wild! It is like a high pitched squeaky whistle! He is soooo spoiled  He has gone to work with Baz this morning - although I didnt really want him to as we still have 6" of snow here and he will be freezing out in that all day! Made Baz take plenty of dry towels for him  How are you hunnie? Are you back to work yet? Are you still only doing 1 day a week, or have you built it up a bit?

*Lilly * - Aw poor Lilly. I know how you feel hun. Stan was attacked by two dogs a few weeks back, quite badly. Have to say though that it didnt effect his confidence one little bit! He is such a cocky little fella!! My OH wont let us get him "done" so he gives out these vibes and always ends up getting picked on by other male dogs! He loves the ladies though 

*Coweyes* - Would love to see some pics of Scraggy hun. If you having trouble uploading them, just let me know and I will PM you my email address. You can then email me them and I will put them on here for you  

Much love everyone
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Tracy - Great to hear from you hun and I'm glad that Stannie drives you nuts with the "whine" too. Yep Tangle and i both went back to work today and i am now working three days a week. To be honest I was a bit of a wreck but i really dont have any other choice so i will just have to get over myself   How are you doing?


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

BORDER TERRIER DESPERATELY SEEKING LONGER LEGS


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Mac Cook - Is this the first time your back at work following maternity leave?  What do you do, lovely to be able to take Tangle with you.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Lily - Yep went back on Monday but have been snowed in for the rest of the week   Meant to be working Monday, Wednesday & Friday. I work in Marketing but i worded my post wrongly as Tangle did go back to work but she went with my DH who imports and sells tractors  ......she'd love to sneak under my desk though   What do you do?


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm a Primary Teacher - just doing supply at the mo as it was all such a hassel trying to get time off for tx.  I moved to Shropshire in September and it has been really hard to get enough work - but I am enjoying the time off.  How lovely for Tangle to be able to spend the day at work with your DH.  Poor Lilly does often get abandoned during the day when we're both at work.


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Hun

Sorry!! How are you 2 doing? Back at work now and there really is not enough hours in the day!! Tangle is doing well but blinkin stinks tonight....i think she's been rolling in stuff she shouldn't  

Miss T......if you are still reading Tangle sends Stannie a big lick

xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Mari

I have been AWOL. So much has been happening and I haven't been coping at all well    I am so sorry I havent been around  but I am trying to get my head back together now.

I have updated my diary in the IVF Diary section so you can read what's been happening with me.  That way I am not boring you with the details.

Much love to yourself, J and of course the gorgeous Tangle
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Miss TC

I am so sorry to read about your loss   hope your looking after yourself. xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Tracey,

Its lovely to hear from you but i so wish the circumstances were different    You must be in bits and if you want to chat at any time you have my number.

Tell me about the lovely Stannie......has he been a little rock? Tangle stinks at the moment and is destined for the bath tomorrow   She has just finished eating the rest of my fish n chips  

Coweyes - Great to hear from you too hun how are you and that lovely boy of yours?

Lily - You about too hun?

xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

mac cook

Hi I keep on meaning to put a picture of my little dog on here as my profile picture, but keep on forgetting. Scraggy is at my mums tonight he loves it there as mum has a collie called meg and they love each other. xxxxxxxxxx

Miss TC  hope your looking after yourself xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening  

How are you Marie?  Sorry I have been absent so long.  Actually went back to work about 3 weeks ago but it's been so manic I haven't had a minute to myself, working such long, crazy hours!

How's that gorgeous Tangle doing?  The new piccie of J is beautiful!  He looks so cute  

Hope to catch up soon

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx

Stannie sends big licks slllluuurrrrp!


Hello  to Coweyes, hop you are ok honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a quick one to say hello and hope all the mad terriers are well.  The football is on in my house which makes mine shake


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh Lily thats really funny...bless   Tangle is good.....smelly as ever


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Miss TC......I nearly missed your post they hun   Good to hear from you and glad that work is keeping you busy (i think  ) Give Stannie a big kiss for Ting


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey

Stannie sends Ting a big kiss right back      Maybe they should meet and get married    

How's things?  Thursday and Friday were awful days for me at work, this being our busiest time of year.  I worked from 8am to 8.45pm    Am soooooooooooooo tired and absolutely sick of the place!  Almost bought myself a campbed as it seemed pointless coming home    Hopefully things will ease off now though.

Spent the whole morning cleaning, so just gonna get myself dressed and then taking Stannie to see my Mum. 

I got really upset last night, watching Coronation Street of all things! I have been trying so hard not to think about the miscarriage and to just get on with things that when Beckie said about not seeing her little girl, it just kind of hit me like a sledgehammer.  You prob wont remember but I was totally convinced my baby was a girl.  Ended up in floods of tears.    Ah well, have pulled myself round again now.  At first I didnt think I would be able to go through all this again, but I have my 3 snowblasts waiting and I can't just destroy them, so we are thinking maybe about July /August time for trying again.

How is work going for you now Marie?  Have you bumped your hours up again?  



Hope you are ok Coweyes  

Love to you both

Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Tracy,

Soooooo glad that you are going to get back on the horse again so to speak and lets hope that this time its your turn to have some really good news   So where do you think we should have the ceremony.....better let Stannie decide as Tangle would probably choose a "ratting" venue at the stables......i have to tell you that Tangle will have to wear Ivory as she has had a former love (a springer called Spud)  

Work is ok but its blinkin hard doing everything if you get my drift but I certainly aint complaining  

Tangle has been helping me do the gardening today...which mainly involved throwing her bouncy ball for her alot   

Coweyes & Lily - How are you guys doing today......up to anything nice?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha ha your posts always make me laugh.  Anyone reading could think your dogs were human!!  My little Scraggy made me laugh yesterday.  He likes coming upstairs when i go to bed but hates the floor boards!!  I put a jumper down for him and he curled up on it i then tucked him in the jumper all you could see was part of his face, it was soooooooooooooooooo cute.  Mind you he is driving me made today he is totally obsessed with the bxxxdy dog flap and every time you get up to do ANYTHING, he has to make a run for it, in and out o my god!!!  

Today we had our et we had one blasto put back in and 3 to freeze, we are obviously over the moon about it all.  Beginning to feel quite nervous about the 2ww now, wait soooooo long to get there and then its all over whelming and full of worry.  O well must not complain.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

coweyes - omg good luck hun, i will be keeping everything crossed for you and i really hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you     would love to see scraggy and the dog flap i bet its hilarious.......bless   oh and by the way Tangle does actually think she's human


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you, praying its our time, but who knows, after its all done and dusted i will still have my Scraggy boyxxxxxxx and the bxxxdy dog flap x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

or you might have a little coweyes who tries to follow scraggy out the flap


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

mac cook

ha ha that would be truly fantastic, failing that it could just be the cat!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys

Coweyes - lovely to see pic of Scraggy - he looks adorable    Huge congrats on getting to the 2ww honey.  Will have everything crossed for you that you get lovely juicy BFP           

Marie - I can just see Tangle and Stannie walking down the aisle.  I am sure Tangle does that walking on her back legs thing?  Stannie will dance for ages if there's a gravy bone in sight    He isn't keen on clothes though so maybe not top hat and tails do.  Baz plays for a local team called Cowton FC and I had a t shirt made for stannie with Cowton FC on it and the number 7 which is the number Baz plays    I think he looks gorgeous in it but Baz thinks not  

Love to both and to all the doggies 

Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Coweyes that pic of scraggy is GORGEOUS.......how are you doing hun, are you staying sane?

Lily - Are you out there hun, how are you and Lily?

Tracy - Ah now you see i would think that was cute and good sideline support but I'm afraid my DH would think the same as Baz   Tangle does a full pirouette (sp?) for a really tasty treat too   Tangle is sooo docile i think i could dress her up in anything


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ohhh hello, just came across this in the unread posts since my last visit!!

This is perfect for you all to answer my questions..

ive been after a doggie for a while now but DP is having none of it. Maybe when my twins are older ill get one.

I would love a border terrier and have been sneakily looking at rescue centres nearby for one. dont think i could handle a puppy.

Can you ladies sell me a border terrier please... tell me they are easy to keep dogs.

How much walking do they need? do they shed hair? how is their temperment with young children?

Ive told DP it would be a perfect family dog for us, but he thinks ive enough on my plate with twins and an autistic DS. 

your photos are all soooo cute!!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Donsbabe Get a Jack Russell there much better   Did you here that Mac Cook, Miss TC ha ha only joking mine has been driving me mad the last few days, running in and out of the bxxxdy dog flap.
  
Mac Cook and Mrs TC thought you may like the picture.  Yer doing fine, just had someone silly start talking about ivf and adoption when she had no idea what she was on about, i put her strait though (in a nice way).  But made me a little angry and embarrassed as it was in front of about 7 other people that i don't really know.  When she realised that she may have hit on a personal subject then tried to make it better by going on about all the people she know who could not have a baby either!!!  

Hope your both doing ok and that your lovely doggies are enjoying the sunny weather. xxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Coweyes - Stoopis bl**dy woman   Dont listen to her hun because you can have a baby hun and you will  .........scraggy needs to dig her a big hole that she can get in  

Dons - Dont listen to Coweyes     Borders in my opinion do need lots of attention.....mine is very very fit so has to be walked long distances BUT my friends border is very happy with a little walk twice a day........the one thing they definitely need though is lots of mental stimulation which I am sure they will get with the kids. I cant vouch for all borders but so far tangle has been very good with J and is very gentle   They do moult but because they have wire hair it doesn't seem so bad but if you strip them you can avoid most of it. They are very social dogs and like lots of cuddles   BUT mine is fine but i do know quite a few others which are not great with other dogs   Hope it helps xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231277.0


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry been AWOL again.  Hope everyone's little dogs are keeping them cheerful.  I went to Crufts at the weekend - shame it wasn't terrier day - but it is a great day out.  My BT has been out for 2 long walks in all the sunshine so very spoilt today.  

Coweyes - I'm sure we've all had similar experiences but I just can't get over how thoughtless some people can be.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Coweyes - Sending you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow hun I   its good news  

Lily - Hey hun great to hear from you and glad you enjoyed Crufts....i quite fancy going to that one year


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys  

Just catching up with you all  Sorry I have been awol for a while 

Coweyes - sorry it's so late but please accept my sympathy and big hugs for the BFN hun    I know how much it hurts   Also, as I missed your birthday, many belated happy returns  Hope you and Scraggy are ok xxx

Marie  - hey sweety how goes it? Hows gorgeous Jacob and beautiful Tangle? What you been up to?

Donsbabe - if you have a border you will have a friend for life, and you will never regret your decision 

Lilly  hey lucky you going to Crufts. I am jealous 

AFM nothing much really except work work and more work. Been doing crazy 50 hour weeks and stuff so hardly have time to eat/shower on a night. Just over 2 weeks ago I started a new diet regime as I have piled on the weight since Xmas. I have cut out fat as much as possible, no snacking and no bread/potoatoes or pasta! After week 2 I had lost 7lb so was quite pleased. Hope I can continue to keep on the right track

I am going to see Dancing on Ice on Tour next Thursday - can't wait!!!! Going with one of my best mates who got me the ticket for Xmas! Will be fab!

Well, much love to everyone, it's nice to be back 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Tracy,

Great to hear from you hun......please post more I miss you when you're not around   Have a great time at Dancing on ice I went to X Factor a couple of weeks ago and meet all the acts backstage and was brilliant (yes i know...I did feel a bit old  ) Little miss tangle is sat on my lap at the moment in a major grump as she has just had a bath and a tidy up trim and is not impressed.......no doubt she will go and roll in some fox poo 2morrow to get her own back   Jacob is great thanks hun.....he said mama for the first time last week which is something i thought i'd never hear so i promptly cried for about a week   Sounds like you are doing far far too much work so i hope you and Stannie are putting your feet up this weekend   Oh and well done on the weight loss.....no chocolate bunnies then?  

Anyway great to hear from you hun  

Coweyes - How are you doing sweetie?

Lily - you ok hun?

xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all

Good to hear from you.  Miss TC wow dancing on ice, have a great time.  

Mac cook must feel fantastic hearing your little one say your name. xxxxx

Thanks for you good wishes after my bfn.  Been just over 2 weeks now and i am beginning to feel better.  Took me about 2 weeks and then i got to the stage that i could not put my head through any more torture so just mentally decided to except it and try and move on, which ihave.  We will probably have fet soon, so trying to stay positive about that. x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning 

Marie - how wonderful that must have been to hear J say "mama" for the first time. No wonder you cried for a week! I would have done too  Laugh at Tangle being in a strop  We hand stripped Stannie on Thursday night/finished off Friday morning and he looks like a young pup again! He must feel a stone lighter as we had let him get a bit too long and he had started to resemble a lion!  I have told my family not to get me easter eggs this year, but to get me some daffs or something if they want to get an easter present! I got to the stage when I was crying if I had to go out somewhere other than work because I felt so fat and dreadful in all my clothes. 3 years ago I was size 10/12 and I am now 14/16 so I need to get back to what I used to be. Maybe then I will start to feel better about myself 

You got any nice plans for today? We are just going to my Mums and she is cooking the whole family lunch, then will probs take Stannie for a really long walk around. My perfect Sunday 

Coweyes - aw hun it's so hard isn't it? I truly feel for you. It's good that you are looking forward though and being positive for your FET! I have finally started to think about FET myself. I was worried for a while there that I wouldnt be able to put myself through all that again, but now we think maybe August time for waking up our snowbabies 

Love to you both
enjoy the rest of your bank holiday weekend

Tracy
xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Miss TC, its amazing what the drive to have a baby makes you do!  I always said that i would only have 4 cycles and would except what ever i had to if it had not worked by then! And that i did not understand how people could cope with doing more.  But i think differently now.  I think if your able to cope well with treatment and try and see it as bigger than just one cycle at a time, then you can carry on till you either have enough or it works!  Thats my theory anyway! xx


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Just look at my signature for having lots of goes    - I just am not ready to accept that i may not have a baby.  But almost ready to move onto donor eggs if it doesn't work this time (just starting another fresh cycle).     My Border terrier really is a great comfort though when I find things tough and long walks are great (and help keep the weight off- which I have real trouble with) 

MacCook - How lovely to hear 'mama'  I'm sure I would have cried just as much


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

LIlly Thats what i mean the drive to have a baby is sooooooo strong, it does not feel like a want but a need!  Yer my little Jack Russell really keeps me sane! I work him for about 45 min each day and even take him to work sometimes.  He is great and has really helped me to cope.x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Guys great to hear from you all again  

Tracy - Went to Essex today to see my nan......had a lovely lunch with all the trimmings at my cousins house and she also has a border called "Dolly" who is totally blinkin mad  ......made me glad to come back to my very chilled out Tangle   Glad you are looking forward to FET  

Coweyes - I totally get the need to carry on........although we were incredibly lucky to fall on our first ICSI i was actually diagnosed infertile 10 years ago and went through 7 operations and at every one i thought the next would be the last but when it came to it i realised the pain was a fair swap for being a mum eventually   When do you think you will be doing your FET?  

Lily - When are you going again hun? It seems a shame to move to donor eggs when you are still producing the numbers you are but i understand the need to change something to achieve your dream. Are you classed as unexplained?

I know what you mean about your doggies being a real strength to you......if Tangle could talk she'd give away all my secrets


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Mac cook

Well we have an app on 16th to discuss this failed cycle and to talk about fet.  So i guess some time soon after!  I would have waited if i was still feeling really low, but begun to feel a lot better the last week.  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh thats brilliant coweyes, I hope the appt goes well


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you,  god i hope its our turn,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

i hope it is too sweetie


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

hi guys

Marie - Dolly sounds a fab border  Did Tangle not go for lunch with you?  Bet she was most put out!   How's Jacob?

Coweyes - I agree with your sentiments. After our last FET I said that I didn't think I could go through it all again, and we were financially ruined - BUT - the urge is too strong and come what may we managed to get enough money together through family and saving up to try again. Even after the heartbreak we have just experienced, I don't think I am willing to give up yet! I am a mummy who's baby hasn't found her yet  and will never forget I am a mummy to an angel too  Hope your appt to discuss the FET goes well honey. I wish you all the luck in the world   

Lilly - I understand it must be difficult thinking of using donor eggs when you are still producing your own eggs. I have known I needed donor eggs for 14 years now and have had a long time to come to terms with, and accept it. So, if you ever need to talk or have any questions, please dont hesitate to contact me, ok?

Well, I think Stan had the best bank holiday monday ever! If he could talk I am sure he would say exactly that  We went over to Aysgarth Falls and did the walk from there to Castle Bolton and also walked several miles the other side of the falls too. We stopped for a picnic in between and he got lots of titbits as we were with my parents! It was a bit of a wet and miserable day but it was still good. Took some great pics of Stannie which I will upload onto here shortly and show you a few of them

Much love to you all
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Tracy i bet Stannie did enjoy himself....sounds like doggy paradise to me   Tangle is currently laying frog legged out on the carpet waiting for me to move the lap top so she can have a snuggle so i better keep it quick   lots of love xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Miss TC

Feels like we are fighting for a human instinct to be for filled! such as eating or learning to walk, it that makes any sense.  Glad you both had a great bank holiday, Scraggy had a long walk of Easter sundae.  He loves getting muddy and came back black. bless him xxxxxx


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Sounds like Stannie and scraggy have had a lovely Easter.  I have just got back from spending a couple of days at my folks house.  My sister was there with her standard poodle and my parents have a lovely very calm border terrier so my border lilly had a lovely time playing with the other dogs in the garden - she was picking on the poodle a bit... 

Tracy - thank you  may have a few questions for you about DE further down the line.

Well I started D/R jabs yesterday and start stimming in  a week    (still with OE this time)  just good to be going again


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Good Luck Lilly.....I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello everyone 

How are you all doing?

I have hardly had a second to myself recently. Work is busier than ever and have had to do lots of overtime etc, and also it was Baz's birthday on 22nd so we went away for a 4 night break. Had a fab time!

Though you might like to see a couple of pictures, so here they are 










*Spot the border *


















*This is the lodge we stayed in*










How is everyone anyway? Marie, how is the gorgeous J?? And not forgetting the beautiful Miss T!

Looking forward to hearing everyone's latest news

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh lovely pics of Stannie Tracy....he looks like he had a fab time     to working far too hard.....repeat after me.....need more "me" time   All is great here thanks....Jacob can crawl at super fast speeds now and regularily tries to get into bed with tangle  ......today he succeeded and just sat there with her and Tangle was just looking at me as if to say "for bleeps sake can i get no peace"  
Oh I just started to MOD the POF board and today "we" have two BFP's which i am thrilled about  

Lily - If you are reading this I've been keeping up with your news and have absolutely everything crossed for you hun   

coweyes - How you doing hun?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Mac cook 

Hi yer i am ok thanks i have started my fet cycle, but just peeing on the sticks at the moment waiting for my LH level.  Just found out my sister in law is pg so trying despratly trying hard not to feel down and angry with the world. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey hun,

Right i will be keeping everything crossed for you too then hun and please please please do NOT beat yourself up about hating the unfair fertile World......you are allowed to hate it......it isn't fair   xxxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha ha thank you, just waiting to get my LH surge and then it will be all go from there, then all being well the 2ww   xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya

*Marie* before you know it J will be running around everywhere  LOL at Tangle's indignation   
You will be an excellent MOD hun. I used to mod the POF board and they are a lovely, if a little quiet, bunch 

*Coweyes *- hey hun, I wish you all the luck in the world with this cycle        

Much love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Stranger Peeping in to say hello xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello sweetie

How are you? Hows Tangle's virtual boyfriend   
Miss T is very well indeed and is currently peering down from her throne (the sofa) and raising her eyebrows because I dared to move   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG hello, i was wandering where this thread had gone.  I need to tell you all (may have already said) but i now have 2 dogs, i will take a photo of her and post it.  She is very very sweet, but very naughty!!!   .  Hope your all ok. xx


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Good to see people here again.  I hope all is well.  I don't think I posted on here sincce the begining of April - well as you can see from my signigture I've had very happy news since then     .  But my poor border terrier has been completly neglected for the last few months - and now I'm not really up for walking much so she mainly just sees the garden and lotf of her toys have been put away as I have been so clumsy I was concerned I'd trip up on them.  But at least now she has me around in the day as I have given up work


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow Lilly thats fab news.  I can see from your signature that you have been to The Lister, i am looking at going there next, would you recommend them?  xxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow Lily congratulations hun......lovely twinnies.....do you know what they are or is it going to be a suprise?

Coweyes - Great to hear from you sweetie, please post us a pic, is she a JR?


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Coweyes - I would definetly recommend the Lister - they are in the top handful of clinics in the country - and I really think that makes a huge difference.  Their embroylogists are brilliant too - and I really think getting the right embroys is most of it.  It took me 3 goes at the Lister - but on the first 2 goes my embroys weren't looking that good    .  On my last go my embroys were much better (thanks partly to royal jelly and Metformin (for PCOS) and I took IVIG for immune issues.    I saw quite a few different consultants at the Lister and they do tend to specialise in different areas so worth looking who you want to go under.  A lot of ladies who have had numerous failed cycles elsewhere seem to get their BFP at the Lister - including ladies who have been refused tx elsewhere  which is very encouraging.  I live miles away from London so had my scans done locally and then went to the Lister for my consultations, EC and ET - made it a bit easier.  

Mac Cook - We are having 2 boys


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Lily how scrummy


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Mac Cook, she is ment to be a jr x multese, yer right.  Long story but cutting it short.  I wanted a jr x as Scraggy can be a bit grumpy (typicel JR!) but he loves his own kind!!   .  I had never heard of a multese so looked it up.  They are white show breading dogs with long straight fur.  Thought that will be great xed with a jr.  Went to have a look, fell in love with these lovely black scruffy looking terriers!  Got home and remembered that they only come in white, we had met both mum and dad and neither of them looked show breading or white!!!  But mind you its not suprising as when we turned up to buy her it was from a travilers site!!! A typical case of your heart ruling your head   

But the main thing is that the puppies + their mum and dad looked well looked after.


Lilly W  Every one that i have spoken to on here have been impressed with The Lister, out of interest where do you live?  I live in Taunton so hoping that they use a local clinic, may be Bristol??  It may be just bad luck that we have not sucessed so far but now we are paying i really feel that i need to look at a clinic that give you individual care.  Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Coweyes - I live in Shropshire.  So used my local clinic which is in my local NHS hospital.  The Lister only have a few 'official' satillete clinics (all close to London)  but they do have some information they can email you (ask the sec's) which they give to other clinics - they are happy for you to use any clinic to get your scans done - as long as they can fax the Nurses at the Lister the results before 4 - incase they need you to change any dose of drugs ect.  The Lister monitor the cycle very closley still and you do have to wait by the phone quiet a lot - but was just easier for me than all the travelling.  I also used to email the Doc's quite a lot to double check stuff.  I asked around all my local clinics before I decided on going ahead and there was a variety in price for scans    but the Lister gave me about £500 off as I had had my scans elsewhere.  Which Doc are you thinking of seeing?

Your new puppy sounds lovely


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Lilly W New puppy is very naughty!! Jumps on the window cill every time we go out, i have just painted it it now has scratches all over it. Thing is you can not remain angry with her cos she is so so cute. 

I have a good feeling about The Lister, do you think they will allow me to use a local clinic (probably Bristol) even though i want to egg share.

You asked which doc i want to see, i have no idea. I have never had many choices on our treatment as it has been on the nhs. Get the feeling that your more in control when paying yourself!! I am not sure if we are typical Lister patients as we are quite young, i am 31 dh 30. He has low sperm count and i have one fel tube, so don't know which kind of dr would be best?? sorry all very new to me. xx


----------

